Ask HN: As a female coder have you ever been 'complimented' to be “like a man”? - kalzium
======
orionblastar
I have worked with female coders. I never complemented that they are "like a
man". I would always say good job or great code. I would go by ability not
gender. If they had bad code, I'd tell them about it and see about debugging
it if they couldn't figure out how to fix it.

~~~
kalzium
So - are you a female coder?

~~~
orionblastar
No, just talking about female coders I worked with.

I noticed nobody was replying to your post. People don't want to talk about
such things.

